# My Chaotic toons of old...



## NiGhTloRd (Mar 17, 2008)

I was looking through my loft of which would not be a lot different from just outside the cadian gate ... looking for a few AWOL models i have .
I came avross these old toons i had done some time ago n figured the best place for em is in the Heresy :grin:

think i like the third one most ...the others were more messin ...


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hey they are rather cool, for pen drawings


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Actally quite good, better then me anyhow


----------



## NiGhTloRd (Mar 17, 2008)

they were done bout 10 years ago or more ... so maybe i'll try some new ones ....


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Oh my god its Danny 'the hammer' bignose chosen champion of chaos!!!!!


----------



## Xavier_Llayton (Jun 6, 2008)

some up to date ones may be good, see how your skills have grown?


----------

